# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Russian rappers/hip hop artists

## mcgovlau

Will you guys recommend some? 
All I know is Тимати and Ю.Г.

----------


## CoffeeCup

I am not a fan of rap or hip/hop at all. So, the group, which strongly impressed me, may be realy of great interest for You.
The group is "Noize MC". The two most interesting songs are "За закрытой дверью" (Za Zakrytoj Dverju) and "Песня для радио" (Pesnya dlya radio).
The first one refers to the very famous song of another russian group "Чиж и Ко" (Chizh and Co) which was popular 15 years ago.
Note that the Noize MC is very contrast to the sweet pop line of Тимати (I have no guess who Ю.Г. are).
The lyrics of the Noize MC place the things as is and by the way as rude as the reality is.

----------


## net surfer

CENTR http://centrgroup.ru/

----------


## mcgovlau

Спасибо   ::   
I would say Ю.Г. is more of an underground type of rap sound.  Comparable to American artists like Apathy, Demigodz, or Akrobatik.  It doesn't matter to me.  I like them all.

----------


## Ckot

Some of my favorite are Капа, Многоточие, and Bad B.

----------

